# Merl's Beethoven Symphony Cycle Reviews Pt.16



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

It's that time again (I did warn you) and I've got 5 relatively recent (and a few brand new) cycles to review this time. So without any more guff, here goes. Very much the case of the good, the plain and the ugly this time around....

My ratings (as always) are as follows:

C Satisfactory cycle. Ok, but nothing to shout about
B- Good cycle but flawed (see decriptions in thread).
B Good standard. A decent library set or better.
B+ Very good set. Some very impressive performances. Well worth investing in.
A- Excellent set just missing a little something to take it to the top of the pile but all performances very good or better.
A* Wow! Currently the cream of the crop out there in LvB Cycleland. Buy, borrow or listen, now!

*Janowski / WDRSO*









Let's kick things off with the most recent set here (released only a fortnight ago). Janowski is a conductor I greatly admire and has made some great recordings (his Pittsburgh Brahms set is top-notch). As performances the pacing in this set is similar to Stan the Man's cycle (and in some symphonies he's far less brisk - eg Pastoral) but that's where the similarity ends. Where Stan is incisive in phrasing and exciting in performance, Janowski takes a more relaxed, softer, lyrical approach and too often misses the big moments (7th finale, 9th scherzo, etc) by taking his foot off the gas. It's not a bad set, just bit too laid back and lacks snap. The Eroica comes across well and I rather enjoyed the 8th but for all this cycle's lyricicm it's too safe. There's no _bad_ performance here, just too many that are satisfactory. The sound is good and there's some nice textures to admire but I'm not gonna dwell any more on this one. I'll simply say that if you want very good Beethoven played by this orchestra I'd stick with Saraste's cycle, which I, personally, find much better and far more exciting.

_Grade: B-_

*
Trevino / Malmo SO*









It's a daring move for a younger conductor to have a crack at these old warhorses but Trevino mostly carries it off. With Zinman as his mentor, I expected this one to as similarly quick but that's not always the case and Trevino isn't afraid to pull back the speeds when it suits him. Don't get me wrong, he can be quick and the 7th is a case in point here, where he zips through the finale, but the rest of the set is not a speedfest. The pick of this set are the first 5 (barring a largely uninvolving 4th). The first three symphonies are terrific, especially an effervescent 1st and there's a captivating 5th too (this is how you do it Mr Currentzis). Later, the Pastoral is pretty relaxed (clocking in at well over 11 minutes in the first movement) and boasts some lovely woodwinds but it, sadly, loses momentum towards the end. The sound is first-rate and timpani fans will love the crisp crack of those timpanis (except in the 7th where I found them strangely subdued). For me the 7th is the worst perforamce here as it lacks power, especially in the first movement and later comes off as rushed, not because of Trevino's pace but of some poor phrasing in the finale. Elsewhere the 8th doesn't get going until halfway through and the mighty 9th is generally very good but the choir and soloists are balanced too closely and can drown out the orchestra. In summary, this is a very decent effort by Trevino. He makes sensible choices and never underplays the music. I look forward to hearing more of his recordings in the future.

_Grade: B+_

*Rajski / Polish CO*









I've been after this set for some time now, at a reasonable price, and when I finally pick it up low and behold it turns up on my streaming service, Spotify! Anyway, to the facts. Recorded for SACD this one is slightly reverberant but in a pleasing way and I really like how TACET's sound engineers have recorded the set. There's plenty of lovely textures and enjoyable playing here but what this set lacks is a little personality. The Polish Chamber Orchestra are good and pay persuasively but there's not the bite in there that make sets like De Vriend, Norrington 2, etc stand out. Suffice to say the first two symphonies come off very succesfully and the 7th is equally fine but elsewhere Rajski treads a very careful path. This will pay dividends for some but for me I want that bit more from a cycle.The Pastoral is a bit dull, witht he storm sounding more like a bit of light drizzle, the 9th lacks weight (always the biggest problem for smaller forces in this symphony) and the 4th and 5th lack the incisiveness of the finer sets but there's nothing to dislike here. Like Janowski this is a set that needs that bit more urgency and louder timpani wouldn't go amiss either. A decent cycle but flawed.

_Grade: B-_

*Blunier / Beethoven Orchestra of Bonn *









For this cycle I split the page in half and wrote 'What I like' on one side of my notebook and 'Could do better' on the other half. Here's what I wrote under each.

What I like
Urgency, dynamics, sound (big & beefy), terrifying storm in the 6th, lovely 1st, excellent 2nd, cracking 7th (that finale is just superb, GREAT TIMPANI SOUND, top-notch Eroica, terrific phrasing, sensible choices, brisk but not too quick, this reminds me of Karajan's 70s cycle, loving this!

Could do better
wobbly tenor in 9th, recording of 5th not as good as the rest (more homogenised sound).

As you can no doubt gather I think very highly of this set. Superbly recorded, it has power a plenty, never gets bogged down, is beautifully articulated and is played with enormous precision and enthusiasm. For lovers of timpani this is one for you. After all the disappointments in this batch of cycles it's nice to have one cycle to get really enthusiastic about. Btw, listening again I'm sticking with the Karajan comparison. These performances really did remind me of that set. Blunier's ryhythms are equally impressive. A keeper.

_Grade: A-_

*Van Zweden / Residentie Orchestra *









This one's going to be quick. I made the same double-sided list for the Van Zweden as I did for the Blunier. This is what I wrote.

What I like
Nothing

Could do better 
SOUND! It's horrible. Reverberant, bass-heavy mess, timpani recording in a cavern, worst 1st symphony ever, 7th sounds like a chugging train (Thomas Tank Engine), boring, homogenised recording, where are the strings? OMG this is awful, boring, soloists in the 9th are crap, when is this going to end? Pastoral chugs, this man has no idea how to conduct Beethoven, YAY, it's finally finished!

I never want to hear that cycle again. Possibly the most boring set I've ever had to review (at least Marriner did a decent 9th). I dont know whether this would sound better in its native SACD but the CD layer sounds just awful. So cavernous and bass-heavy. Even without that the performances are just boring and this set may have the worst 1st and 7th I've ever heard. NOT recommended, even to deaf people.

_Grade: E_

So there you go for now but I have another couple of projects in the pipeline (really, Merl, do you have to?). Luego!

Previous LvB reviews:

Merl's Beethoven Symphony Cycle Reviews Pt15
Merl's Beethoven Symphony Cycle Reviews Pt14
Merl's Beethoven Symphony Cycles Pt13
Merl's Beethoven Symphony Cycle Reviews Pt12
Merl's Beethoven Syphony Cycle Reviews Pt11
Merl's Beethoven Symphony Cycle Reviews Pt10
Merl's Beethoven Symphony Cycle Reviews Pt9
Merl's Beethoven Symphony Cycle Reviews Pt8
Merl's Beethoven Symphony Cycle Reviews Pt7
Merl's Beethoven Symphony Cycle Reviews Pt6
Merl's Beethoven Symphony Cycle Reviews Pt5
Merl's Beethoven Symphony Cycle Reviews Pt4
Merl's Beethoven Symphony Cycle Reviews Pt3
Merl's Beethoven Symphony Cycle Review Pt2
Merl's Beethoven Symphony Cycle Reviews Pt1


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

I'm glad you like the Blunier set on MDG so much. It means that I also have good taste


----------



## Animal the Drummer (Nov 14, 2015)

Oh dear. I may have to get that one too. I worked in Bonn as a young man and attended many concerts in the Beethovenhalle.


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

I'll look into the Blunier/Bonn set, but just as a quickie, how many of the overtures are included? I do find it slightly frustrating when most are recorded, but they omit the meh ones (Name-Day, zum Beispiel...)

I thought better of the Rajski set than you do. True, there's a lightweight element that isn't ideal in 9, and I thought 3 too, but I found 4 worthy, and like you 1 and 2. No, it's not a definitive set, but as smaller-scale Beethoven goes, I was pretty impressed throughout. Lovely textures, great recording, maybe the conducting is a bit rhythmically rigid, but it's not in any way anonymous playing. 

Just my Zloty's worth.....


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

CnC Bartok said:


> I'll look into the Blunier/Bonn set, but just as a quickie, how many of the overtures are included? I do find it slightly frustrating when most are recorded, but they omit the meh ones (Name-Day, zum Beispiel...)
> 
> I thought better of the Rajski set than you do. True, there's a lightweight element that isn't ideal in 9, and I thought 3 too, but I found 4 worthy, and like you 1 and 2. No, it's not a definitive set, but as smaller-scale Beethoven goes, I was pretty impressed throughout. Lovely textures, great recording, maybe the conducting is a bit rhythmically rigid, but it's not in any way anonymous playing.
> 
> Just my Zloty's worth.....


Aye, however I did listen to Rajski after I'd sampled a bit of another cycle that I might be using for my next review and it was a bit lacking in comparison but it's still a good set and I hope my review didn't come across as too negative. The Blunier was the standout though. It's a really impressive cycle. I already knew half of it but what I hadnt heard was even more impressive.

Here's what's on the Blunier (see below). The Name-day and the biggies are there.

https://lawostore.no/cd/beethoven-symphonies-ouvertures-egmont-19257


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

Merl said:


> Aye, however I did listen to Rajski after I'd sampled a bit of another cycle that I might be using for my next review and it was a bit lacking in comparison but it's still a good set and I hope my review didn't come across as too negative. The Blunier was the standout though. It's a really impressive cycle. I already knew half of it but what I hadnt heard was even more impressive.
> 
> Here's what's on the Blunier (see below). The Name-day and the biggies are there.
> 
> https://lawostore.no/cd/beethoven-symphonies-ouvertures-egmont-19257


Not a Leonore in sight! Anyway, it's ordered, so I'll enjoy when it arrives!


----------



## Kiki (Aug 15, 2018)

Thank you, Merl, for another round of great reviews! 

With great anticipation, I've just listened to Blunier's No. 5 on Spotify. Sounds beefy and very solid to me. Smooth with moderate tempi (I know, it's a relative thing). Exciting enough, but it didn't *challenge* me as much as the Ádám Fischer or the Vriend (if we stay with modern bands). Did you give those two A* above Blunier's A-? I'm too lazy to check but you probably did. For No. 5 alone, I'd say that's in line with what I have in mind. Looking forward to hear more of this set.

Oh, no Fidelio or Leonore overtures... um... but we get Kaften's Egmont incidental music.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Thank you. Is there a list of yours with most - or all - of the reviews, just consisting in naming each set and the grade you gave?

For example, I wanted to check Rattle/EMI versus Zinman and Gardiner very quickly ... and probably reading the details afterwards.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

joen_cph said:


> Thank you. Is there a list of yours with most - or all - of the reviews, just consisting in naming each set and the grade you gave?
> 
> For example, I wanted to check Rattle/EMI versus Zinman and Gardiner very quickly ... and probably reading the details afterwards.


No, I've not done that yet, Joen CPH, but I will do a round-up some other time with some revisions (some of these sets have gone up / down in my estimation over the years).

BTW, Kiki, as I said in my Blunier review the 5th is not the best place to start with the Blunier as for me it's by far the weakest performance and recording in the whole set. Try the 7th instead and you'll hear what I mean.


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet (Aug 31, 2011)

Great stuff, Merl. I am going to check out Blunier, it sounds intriguing. My favourite sets so far are Wand and Barenboim's with Staatskapelle Berlin. I have Vriend's 1, 5, 7 and 8 and they are great too. There are lots of others that I like as well. One notable set I find pedestrian that has a lot of praise is Szell with the Cleveland Orchestra. Throw in a mediocre sound quality and Szell simply does not compete with modern sets like Wand's or Barenboim's.

It would be great if you could compile a list of your As and post in a separate thread.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

TwoFlutesOneTrumpet said:


> Great stuff, Merl. I am going to check out Blunier, it sounds intriguing. My favourite sets so far are Wand and Barenboim's with Staatskapelle Berlin. I have Vriend's 1, 5, 7 and 8 and they are great too. There are lots of others that I like as well. One notable set I find pedestrian that has a lot of praise is Szell with the Cleveland Orchestra. Throw in a mediocre sound quality and Szell simply does not compete with modern sets like Wand's or Barenboim's.
> 
> It would be great if you could compile a list of your As and post in a separate thread.


Tbh, with so many sets it's just not possible for me to go back and constantly revisit cycles (I'd be bored senseless listening to these warhorses 24/7). There are some I've given short shrift over the years and perhaps unfairly so. Some of these sets I've not played for 10 years and really need to revisit just to see if my lower opinion of them has changed. I suspect with some this may be the case. The Szell cycle was one of my first sets and I've always thought highly of it (regardless of Szell's tinkering with the sound to its detriment). I recently revisited Dohnanyi's set and found that I was far too harsh in my first review (even though I said it was a very good set). Its now one I'd hold up as a reference. I was also a bit hard on the Blomstedt 2nd cycle which I thoroughly enjoy too. However, the ones I'm really interested in are a batch I've never quite understood why some people hold them in high regard. I'm not saying what these cycles are but I've been relistening to some of these over the past year as I wanted to retry them in light of greater experience. I may put these out in a cycle review but in a different style than usual. I don't know yet. 
I'll see how I feel this week but they have all been written about so it would just mean typing my notes up and concluding my thoughts. I can say no more about this for now other than they were all recordings that Granate reviewed (apart from one) and they were all sets I didn't initially rate.


----------



## Dimace (Oct 19, 2018)

SUPER THREAD, my dearest. I buy everything you have written, but your 1st presentation mark (-B) for Marek. A big A, for such great personality, is the correct evaluation! :tiphat: (this is sentimental. I love Marek, but I haven't listened yet his Beethoven circle.)


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Dimace said:


> SUPER THREAD, my dearest. I buy everything you have written, but your 1st presentation mark (-B) for Marek. A big A, for such great personality, is the correct evaluation! :tiphat: (this is sentimental. I love Marek, but I haven't listened yet his Beethoven circle.)


I like Janowski a lot but this isn't his best work. It's far from bad but he can do better, IMO. Usually there's a fair bit of fire in his performances but not on this occasion
Have a listen and see what you think.


----------



## Knorf (Jan 16, 2020)

I'm still puzzling over the Jaap van Zweden... I had had high hopes for that set. 

How are his NYPO recordings of Beethoven 5 & 7? Anyone know those?


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Knorf said:


> I'm still puzzling over the Jaap van Zweden... I had had high hopes for that set.
> 
> How are his NYPO recordings of Beethoven 5 & 7? Anyone know those?


Average, IMO. Reviews elsewhere have been mixed. They didn't grab me and I like Van Zweden. His Brahms set was good.


----------



## flamencosketches (Jan 4, 2019)

Nice! I've been considering the Blunier/Bonn cycle on MDG, so it's nice you've reviewed it here for my consideration. Is it a HIP or period informed cycle in any way? It sounds slightly more informed than your average Beethoven cycle to my ears, though I have not heard much of it. Anyway, I just got the Karajan '70s cycle so if it's very similar then I may hold off for now.


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

The Blunier is one of my favorite cycles.


----------



## Kiki (Aug 15, 2018)

Merl said:


> BTW, Kiki, as I said in my Blunier review the 5th is not the best place to start with the Blunier as for me it's by far the weakest performance and recording in the whole set. Try the 7th instead and you'll hear what I mean.


I was listening on Spotify so the recording quality didn't matter that much. Spotify is pretty poor anyway. Ignoring the recording quality, I actually quite like Blunier's No. 5. IMO this is old-style done properly. However, No. 7, as you suggested me to listening to, is in a different league. This is old-style done magnificently. This set costs US$18.99 on Amazon at the moment with free shipping and there's no sales tax for me. I feel tempted. I'd explore the rest of the symphonies on Spotify to make up my mind. Good recommendation, Merl. Thanks!


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Tbh, none of the sets I've reviewed this time are particularly zippy. Trevino's set has some brisker moments but only in certain symphonies (esp his 7th - ironically his least successful) and not right across the board. The reason I liked Blunier so much is the phrasing, realisation and sound plus a good strong timpani sound is always appreciated by me, as you know. As Itullian has said too, it's a very impressive set. It's by no means fast but it's got lots of clout and he has the orchestra in the palm of his well-intentioned hand. You know me, Kiki, I wouldn't recommend you any duffers! Lol


----------



## Granate (Jun 25, 2016)

I've never listened to the Blunier before. Probably because there wasn't a full edition on the market until this year. As there wasn't a Norrington or Gielen SWR edition. About the other set, the Janowski WDR, I completely agree with Merl, saving a more than remarkable No.9. I also prefer in many respects the Saraste Profil.

I've been recently disappointed with the Immerseel cycle I listened to a month ago. I may be too imbued in the 50s Furtwängler and Klemperer style to care for this HIP approach, but It was for me so different from the rest that I really liked it. I've been thinking about purchasing from Germany the Norrington SWR Cycle but I may not buy any and settle with modern playing. Let's see how well Blunier does to me.


----------

